# Nitrous Help Please...



## RacinConcept (Jun 22, 2002)

Hello all.

I've been doing a lot of reading on the subject and i am leaning towards the NX dry system of 50shot. I've noticed on the boards that many more people have the Zex kit. Is there a difference? I heard the NX nozzle is supposedly the best. What concerns me the most is the fuel management system. I know that everyone recommends the JWT ECU, but is it absolutely necessary? Can the stock ECU compensate with 50 shot? Any further help is greatly appreciated. Thanks...

-Andrew-


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

RacinConcept said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I've been doing a lot of reading on the subject and i am leaning towards the NX dry system of 50shot. I've noticed on the boards that many more people have the Zex kit. Is there a difference? I heard the NX nozzle is supposedly the best. What concerns me the most is the fuel management system. I know that everyone recommends the JWT ECU, but is it absolutely necessary? Can the stock ECU compensate with 50 shot? Any further help is greatly appreciated. Thanks...
> 
> -Andrew-


if you do go nitrous, Get the Wet kit.. I believe ZEX wet kit is the best. the car wont "compensate" because its still sucking in the same amount of air.. But, it is definatly changing combustion. which is why it makes power in the first place.. higher compression (more fuel/air).. although its un-metered.. which is not good..

best to do, is JWT


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The wet kit adds extra fuel when you spray, the dry kit requires the fuel injectors to add the needed extra fuel. So, if you go with a dry kit, you need to modify the engine management system. If you go with a wet kit, you don't. 

Lew


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

i am running a 50 shot wet, i did not mods to the engine management, and have had no problems, i did however gain 6tenths of a sec on the local 1/8th mile track, so good stuff. i am running a NX wetkit, and love the shiot out of it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why are you leaning towards the dry shot? What readings have you done to lead you that way?


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

The kit is designed to compensate for itself. No need for other modifications unless you want them. Make sure to follow manufacturer's instructions and you'll be fine.


----------

